# Security of your personal items when going through security at Dublin Airport.



## IsleOfMan (14 Oct 2018)

I have noticed a recent security problem when going through security at Dublin airport. This applies to the normal security walk through and Fast Track.

You approach the conveyor belt and place your suitcase on it. You then get a second tray and place your personal belongings such as liquids, belt, jacket, laptop, mobile phone, e-reader, wallet etc.

You then have to stand in line to walk through the metal detector thingy. I have noticed that this queue is often quite long. Reason being that some people no matter how many times you tell time to take off all metal objects, will not. You also have the situation where random people are "selected" for a full body scan. All this causes delays.

In the meantime your cases have passed through and are sitting waiting on the other side for you to walk through and collect them. Laptop, phone etc just sitting there exposed.

Wide open to have items stolen.


----------



## newirishman (14 Oct 2018)

I am what you’d probably call a frequent flyer, mainly Dublin to continental Europe, with the odd intercontinental flight thrown in. I have passed through dozens of Airport’s, and been suspected to hundreds of security checks.
I was never in any way concerned about theft at those checks. There was the odd security control where I wasn’t entirely sure if a bribe would simplify things, but that was not in Europe.

But reg Dublin specifically - you can be sure that it would be all over the news / social media if there was ever a theft. Can’t say that I have seen or heard about that ever, not even in some “dodgy” countries. (Doesn’t meant it never happens I guess)
If it was so easy to nick stuff at airport security, it would happen all the time. It doesn’t. Why not? Because you are literally watched every second. And not exactly easy to escape now isn’t it.
I still keep my eyes on my stuff if possible, but mainly to make sure I can find it and move on quickly.

As it were, the world is not as dangerous a place as you might think, and people aren’t getting robbed or mugged or killed all the time everywhere.


----------



## PMU (14 Oct 2018)

newirishman said:


> As it were, the world is not as dangerous a place as you might think, and people aren’t getting robbed or mugged or killed all the time everywhere.


It has been known to occur https://www.theguardian.com/money/2...s-stolen-at-airport-security-and-no-one-cares


----------



## SoylentGreen (14 Oct 2018)

I certainly agree that more could be done to improve this area. For example if someone was carrying through a prohibited item deliberately and it was spotted. The security guy shouts "Who owns this bag"?  Nobody owns up because as you walk through you are not "linked" to your bag.


----------



## newirishman (14 Oct 2018)

PMU said:


> It has been known to occur https://www.theguardian.com/money/2...s-stolen-at-airport-security-and-no-one-cares



4 billion passengers carried in 2017, of which about 150 million in the UK - According to https://data.worldbank.org/indicator/IS.AIR.PSGR.
Let’s just say it isn’t exactly a crime epidemic.
Checked in Luggage theft is happening more often, but even here the numbers are very low.


----------



## Bronco Lane (14 Oct 2018)

newirishman said:


> Let’s just say it isn’t exactly a crime epidemic.
> Checked in Luggage theft is happening more often, but even here the numbers are very low.


 This isn't about checked in luggage. This is about having to leave you "carry on items" exposed as you pass through security.


----------



## Thirsty (14 Oct 2018)

Wallet, passport, keys etc can all be zipped up in your carry on bag.

Open to correction, but I'm pretty sure I've never been asked to remove my mobile phone from my bag. I dont bother with any other devices these days.

If anyone really wants my small liquid items, they are in greater need & I'll happily do without.

When you know you have to go through security, why do you have pockets full of stuff anyway? Leave the belt and jacket in your bag, wear slip on shoes; you don't need clatters of scarves, hats and jewellery to hurtle through the air in a metal tube.

And for the love of mike, don't bloomin' well dress yourself at the other side of the scanner - there are benches and tables set apart for you to sort out your gear!

Laptops is the one thing that I would be concerned about and I'll be honest, I keep an eagle eye on it till I'm through.


----------



## noproblem (14 Oct 2018)

Just reading this and am wondering is there anything people don't complain about anymore? Next it'll be someones shopping not being safe when left on the belt before it's scanned, or maybe you've left down the newspaper while you read the supplement and that's in danger of being stolen, etc, etc, etc. Is there no end to all of this, little if any of what's mentioned leads to theft, cameras are everywhere in Dublin airport but not so people will notice.  Rant over. (for now)


----------



## Grizzly (14 Oct 2018)

noproblem said:


> Just reading this and am wondering is there anything people don't complain about anymore



That's funny. I remember you getting your knickers in a twist over a few things. The Hyundai salesman not getting back to your brother, the Knotweed problem, people bringing alcohol in to pubs etc.  I suppose when it's other people they are complaining but when it's you it's not complaining?


----------



## noproblem (14 Oct 2018)

Grizzly said:


> That's funny. I remember you getting your knickers in a twist over a few things. The Hyundai salesman not getting back to your brother, the Knotweed problem, people bringing alcohol in to pubs etc.  I suppose when it's other people they are complaining but when it's you it's not complaining?



Wow, that's some memory you have. Busy busy busy bee with that keypad. And I don't wear knickers.


----------



## Gordon Gekko (14 Oct 2018)

noproblem said:


> Wow, that's some memory you have. Busy busy busy bee with that keypad. And I don't wear knickers.



Not even on Friday nights?


----------



## Blackrock1 (15 Oct 2018)

Being honest the only thing I’d worry about is my watch so I take it off before security put it in a pouch and zip it in a pocket. Rather that than leave it in a tray on display and potentially unsupervised


----------



## Eithneangela (15 Oct 2018)

As a regular traveller through airport security, I have never experienced theft. With two metal hips, I am always frisked, which is no problem to me, but can maybe cause delay to those behind. I keep an eye on my stuff which is invariably ahead of me, and am reassured by security staff that there are many cameras specifically targetting that area. As previous posters suggest, just put all your stuff, apart from liquids/tablet/laptop into your bag and make life easier for fellow travellers.


----------



## gipimann (15 Oct 2018)

https://www.independent.ie/irish-ne...at-dublin-airport-security-area-35290666.html

Theft from Dec 2016, Dublin.  Rare event, I suppose, but it can happen


----------



## Brendan Burgess (15 Oct 2018)

I have noticed the same issue  - a long queue with the bags gone ahead long before me. So I do as Thirsty suggests: 



Thirsty said:


> Wallet, passport, keys etc can all be zipped up in your carry on bag.


----------



## Blackrock1 (15 Oct 2018)

actually i just pay for fast track now, security queues in Dublin are generally long and slow, especially we have our daughter with us.

and at the moment fast track is free if you are with vodafone so no excuse!


----------



## Sunny (15 Oct 2018)

Brendan Burgess said:


> I have noticed the same issue  - a long queue with the bags gone ahead long before me. So I do as Thirsty suggests:



I asked this question before in the queue. Everything in a tray but there was a delay with scanning. I walked through with other people and personal belongings were still landside. Eventually they came through after a couple of minutes. I asked the security guard that if they found something in my belongings, what was stopping me from saying it wasn't mine and you forced me to leave my belongings unattended for a few minutes. He just gave me a look and basically told me to move on. The whole security thing always strikes me as a pretty flawed. They stop you bringing loads of stuff airside but then will sell you the same stuff once you go through security. Knives, scissors, razor blades. I have even seen flammable aerosol's on sale.......Fair enough if they search you again getting on the plane but that is only very limited. And yet they have turned the whole thing into an industry....


----------



## Sunny (15 Oct 2018)

Blackrock1 said:


> and at the moment fast track is free if you are with vodafone so no excuse!



Really? I never heard the before!


----------



## Blackrock1 (15 Oct 2018)

Sunny said:


> Really? I never heard the before!


see here

https://n.vodafone.ie/terms/comp.html

used to include a butlers coffee also, its from a different vendor now.

you have to complete a form in my vodafone each time (it gives you a code to use on the airport website then that you enter on the fast pass payment screen) the beauty is that you can get as many as you want so one vodafone user can get for all the family


----------



## Odea (15 Oct 2018)

I have used the Vodafone free Fast Track and will be using it again this week.

However the Fast Track only brings you to the top of the queue. You merge with the non Fast Track queue. There is no dedicated area to place your cases or walk through the scanning. There should be a dedicated area for the fee charged.

I would disagree with what some posters have said. Quite often your cases and personal electrical items go on ahead of you and it is not possible to see them when you are still standing in the queue waiting to be scanned.


----------



## Blackrock1 (16 Oct 2018)

In one of the terminals fast track is separate maybe t1


----------



## Purple (16 Oct 2018)

Blackrock1 said:


> In one of the terminals fast track is separate maybe t1


I was a frequent user of Dublin Airport up until last year. I now only use it about once a month.
In my experience the security screening is fast and efficient and the general service levels are very good.

Every inch of the screening area is covered by cameras so I don't worry about theft. I also put my wallet, keys and phone in my laptop bag or in a coat if I have one, prior to getting to the top of the queue. 

The Fast Track lanes have their own scanners but if there is nobody using them the staff will direct other passengers to use it which is just common sense.


----------



## RedOnion (16 Oct 2018)

Purple said:


> I also put my wallet, keys and phone in my laptop bag or in a coat if I have one, prior to getting to the top of the queue


If everyone did this, there wouldn't be any queue in the first place!

I can't understand the number of people who act as if they've never been outside their home before when they get to airport security.


----------



## Purple (16 Oct 2018)

RedOnion said:


> If everyone did this, there wouldn't be any queue in the first place!
> 
> I can't understand the number of people who act as if they've never been outside their home before when they get to airport security.


Or the tourists leaving the country, who got here by plane, acting like it's all new to them.


----------



## orka (18 Oct 2018)

As an example that the area is well monitored. a friend of mine accidentally left their phone behind in a tray and didn't notice for a few minutes.  Went back and it was gone.  Fair play to the airport police, they found the person on cctv, followed the cctv footage to the boarding gate and retrieved the phone from the person who had taken it just as they were about to get onto a flight.


----------



## peemac (1 Nov 2018)

If anyone is concerned about security of personal items during security check, then next time you are there, look up and see the dozens of cameras that cover every inch of space. 

A total of 1400 cctv cameras are in use around the airport and the latest installations include facial recognition and can track "selected" passengers from the minute they enter to the minute they leave.


----------



## IsleOfMan (2 Nov 2018)

Purple said:


> I also put my wallet, keys and phone in my laptop bag or in a coat if I have one, prior to getting to the top of the queue.


I am always told to take my laptop out of the bag that it is in.


----------



## Purple (2 Nov 2018)

IsleOfMan said:


> I am always told to take my laptop out of the bag that it is in.


Yep, but the rest of the stuff you can put into the bag.


----------



## dereko1969 (2 Nov 2018)

I think people are allowing themselves to become scared of everything, I mean how many millions of journeys are there through Dublin Airport and how many attempted robberies are there let alone successful ones.
People need to chill a bit more and be sensible with their packing.


----------



## Laramie (2 Nov 2018)

Yes, there may be dozens of cameras in the area but does the opportunist thief know this? Not much use to me if I am delayed when trying to catch my flight or worse still miss my flight.


----------



## Setanta12 (2 Nov 2018)

In contrast to previous posters, I always thought it very well-known that a lot of items go 'walkies' in airports ... ...


----------



## Leo (2 Nov 2018)

Setanta12 said:


> In contrast to previous posters, I always thought it very well-known that a lot of items go 'walkies' in airports ... ...



In the security screening area?


----------



## Cervelo (2 Nov 2018)

Setanta12 said:


> In contrast to previous posters, I always thought it very well-known that a lot of items go 'walkies' in airports ... ...



If your talking about the countless travellers that get their landside purchases of liquids, gels and banned products confiscated from them by security personal, then I might agree with you


----------



## MrsMoo (3 Nov 2018)

This is a thing and security staff don't care. I was going on a weekend away to the UK and only had carry on luggage. I had two clear plastic bags of liquids the usual stuff make up, perfume etc. The contents of one of the bags was worth well over 250 if you count the perfume and make up. When I went to collect it it had been taken by the women before me. I asked security where my bags were and they just shrugged and said it's not their problem. Luckily one of the 'ladies' had a very unusual suitcase so I ran through the airport till I spotted it. When I ran up them I said excuse me you've taken my liquids and they denied it. I wouldn't let it go till they went through their stuff and there the bag was. They asked me how i knew it was them that had it and I pointed out the crazy suitcase. I was prepared to give them the benefit of the doubt until they asked me that. A loss of 250 is not the end of the world but it would have taken me ages to replace the stuff and security did not care. I'm much more careful at the airport now


----------



## Thirsty (10 Nov 2018)

Thirsty said:


> If anyone really wants my small liquid items, they are in greater need & I'll happily do without.





> contents of one of the [liquid]bags was worth well over 250



I evidently lead a very sheltered life...


----------



## POC (11 Nov 2018)

MrsMoo the signs at security in the airport say you’re only allowed one plastic bag of liquids. I used to use 2 sometimes rather than struggle to squash everything into one - but I don’t anymore. Unless I can assign the second one to my son or husband!
Last time I went through security a lot of liquid items were taken by the staff. A few people in the queue had made no effort to use plastic bags. They had a wash bag. The security staff assisted them to put as many small items as possible into one plastic bag. Then confiscated anything that wouldn’t fit in one bag, or was over 100ml.
My sister travels regularly for work, once she left her liquid items behind at security in error, and lost a lot of good make up. She doesn’t bring good make up anymore - she brings budget make up in her carry on now.
Thirsty, a bottle of perfume could be over €100 on its own. A small number of premium brand make up items could easily bring the total to over €250! But most women I know wouldn’t have many premium brand items.....


----------



## Bronco Lane (11 Nov 2018)

It can be difficult keeping liquids and creams to a minimum. If I am staying in a hotel when abroad I am happy to use their soaps/shampoos provided. If renting an apartment I bring my own. We have tiny bottles that we just refill for each trip. Small toothpaste kept for trips.  Of course under the new Ryanair rules you can pay to put your 10kg bag in the hold with as many liquids that you want.

I would still be concerned about the security of my personal items. Yes there may be multiple cameras overlooking the security area but the last thing I want to be doing is looking for the airport police when I am trying to catch a plane.

The current system is that the person is separated from their baggage rather than staying with their baggage while going through security but not before or after.


----------



## Bronte (12 Nov 2018)

Setanta12 said:


> In contrast to previous posters, I always thought it very well-known that a lot of items go 'walkies' in airports ... ...


That would be my view too.  We keep a close eye on everything and do not go thru the human scanner until our bags/toiletries have passed thru.


----------



## Bronte (12 Nov 2018)

POC said:


> MrsMoo the signs at security in the airport say you’re only allowed one plastic bag of liquids. I used to use 2 sometimes rather than struggle to squash everything into one - but I don’t anymore. Unless I can assign the second one to my son or husband!
> .



There are little aerosols you can decant your main perfume into. Or bring a perfume sample with you instead of your normal bottle.  Mini shaving tin for hubby. And if travelling for extended periods buy shampoo/conditioner/toothpaste at destination.  Saves on weight and space.


----------



## Purple (12 Nov 2018)

First world problem though isn't it. 
I can just see the smug faces of those people crossing the Med from Libya, knowing that they can bring as much perfume and liquids as they like.


----------



## Bronco Lane (13 Nov 2018)

Purple said:


> First world problem though isn't it.
> I can just see the smug faces of those people crossing the Med from Libya, knowing that they can bring as much perfume and liquids as they like.


  And when they try and log on to the Irish Rail website to continue on with their journey they will encounter the same first world problems that you experienced recently. Really awful.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (13 Nov 2018)

I presume that after 41 posts, everything has been said? 

Brendan


----------

